# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Actualité canardpc.com > [Jeux Vidéo] Canard Comics : variant cover par Couly en préco
Nouvelle formule pour cette rubrique : je vais séparer comics et bande dessinée franco-belge. Pas de hierarchie entre les deux, c'est juste pour me simplifier la vie. Bon vous attendez pas tout de même pas à un Canard Manga, y a des limites à mon altruisme et à mon mauvais goût.

Hop, j'attaque avec du super-slip bien ajusté, du classique d'entre les classiques, _Daredevil par Frank Miller_. Panini Comics a eu la bonne idée de réunir dans deux gros volumes une grosse partie de ce que le créateur de Sin City a écrit et/ou dessiné sur Matt Murdock, avocat aveugle le jour et vigilante la nuit dans ce bon vieux quartier d'Hell's Kitchen. C'est nerveux, audacieux pour l'époque et la création d'Elektra fait partie de l'histoire des comics. Cerise sur le gateau, le virtuose Bill Sienkiewicz est également au sommaire de ces pavés et ses planches sont un régal oculaire. A noter qu'un volume consacré à Elektra, toujours par Miller et Sienkiewicz, vient de sortir.

_Daredevil par Frank Miller_, 2 volumes de 400 pages environ, Panini Comics Marvel Icons, 35,5€

 On passe chez la Distinguée Concurrence avec le volume consacré au sidekick de Batman, _Robin Année Un_. Le titre et la couv m'offrent une transition parfaite avec Frank Miller et son Batman Année 1 avec Mazzucchelli, qui est aussi dans le Daredevil dis donc ça tombe vraiment bien. On suit donc les débuts de Dick Grayson, jeune acrobate orphelin, qui va devoir apprendre à suivre les règles de Batman s'il veut le rejoindre dans sa lutte contre le crime, ce qu'il ne va pas tout à fait faire. Compilation de deux récits sur ce thème, j'avoue avoir une préférence pour le second, plus conséquent, et surtout plus dans l'esprit de la merveilleuse série animée des années 90. Javier Pulido a en effet un trait très proche du style de Bruce Timm et l'histoire est à l'avenant : c'est dynamique et plutôt marrant.

_Robin Année Un_, Dixon, Canwell, Beatty, Weeks et Pulido, Urban Comics, 256 pages, 22,50€
5 pages chez l'éditeur.

Retour chez Marvel avec un titre que je devrais mettre dans Canard BD tellement ça peut être lu par un profane en comics : _Thor, le Massacreur de Dieux_. L'univers Marvel, on s'en tape : on voit Iron Man sur une page et basta, le reste c'est de la mythologie pure. Thor, dieu nordique de la foudre, va donc se fritter avec un gros méchant pas beau qui a comme hobby de débiter en tranche toutes sortes de déités. Dit comme ça, ça fait pas trop envie, j'avoue. Sauf que Jason Aaron, déjà responsable du splendide _Scalped_ étale son récit sur 3 époques : en 800, un jeune Thor fringant aide une troupe de vikings. En 2014, adulte, il va répondre à la prière d'un peuple abandonné de ses Dieux. Et plusieurs millénaires dans le futur, c'est un Thor cacochyme et diminué qui règne sur un Asgard dépeuplé. Et c'est évidemment le Massacreur de Dieux qui fait le lien entre ces trois époques. Le scénar est extrêmement malin et je crève d'envie d'avoir le fin mot de l'histoire, d'autant plus que le dessin d'Esad Ribic est une beauté, bien éloigné de ce qu'on s'attend à voir sur du Thor. Le trait est fin, les ambiances à base d'aquarelle, bref une franche réussite.

_Thor, le Massacreur de Dieux_ tome 1, Aaron & Ribic, Panini Comics Marvel Now!, 128 pages 14,95€
 Encore un va et vient, je retourne vers DC. _Gotham Central_. Quoi encore une histoire de Batman vous entends je maugréer ? Oui mais non. Batman n'est qu'un arrière-plan, ce n'est pas le héros. Le héros, c'est le commissariat de Gotham et en particulier la Division des Crimes Majeurs, ceux qui se coltinent les super-méchants quand Batou est pas là (en parlant de super-vilains, y a une anthologie qui vient de sortir et elle est aussi bien que les autres). C'est donc du polar pur jus qu'offrent Rucka et Brubaker, on suit le quotidien de ces flics souvent désabusés et qui se demandent quel est leur rôle dans une cité remplie de dingues costumés. La filiation avec les séries policières ricaines est évidente et la recette fonctionne super bien, surtout quand Michael lark nous gratifie de son trait élégant.

 Gotham Central, 2 tomes sur 4 parus, Urban Comics, 22.50
Une preview du 1.


 Bon, histoire de montrer que la bande dessinée anglo-saxonne ne se résume pas qu'aux super-héros, un petit peu de scène indépendante avec Far Arden et Cratère XV. Army Shanks est un vieux loup de mer, qui noie sa tristesse et sa colère dans un rade de l'Ile Devon, dans le Grand Nord Canadien. Depuis des années, il rêve de rejoindre son mentor sur l'île de Far Arden. Premier hic : personne ne sait où est cette île. Second hic : il n'a plus de bateau. C'est parti pour 380 pages de péripéties menées tambour battant, de bastons avec des ours polaires et de coups fourrés de l'armée canadienne. Kevin Cannon n'arrête pas une minute, le rythme ne se relâche jamais, le noir et blanc est très efficace et le travail sur les onomatopées est fendard. La suite directe, Cratère XV est encore plus folle et encore plus grosse avec un programme spatial abandonné et un Russe qui veut faire chier son monde en pleine Guerre Froide. Ca et Là comme à son habitude livre là 2 beaux petits bouquins (pas plus haut que l'Etoile du Chagrin ou En Mer), de l'aventure échevelée sympa comme tout.

_Far Arden & Cratère XV_, Kevin Cannon, Ca et Là, 25€
Un extrait

Et enfin, la section Patrimoine. Delirium continue son excellent travail sur le fonds Warren. Comme je vous le disais ici, et après Richard Corben (le tome 2 est d'ailleurs sorti), voici enfin l'anthologie sur le maître incontesté de l'horreur en BD : Bernie Wrightson. Là point de couleurs psychédéliques, que du noir et blanc. Et quel noir et blanc ! Que ce soit au lavis ou au trait hachuré, Wrightson n'a pas son égal et son influence sur des dizaines de dessinateurs est clairement visble (Andreas notamment, pour les hachures). Et les scénars ne sont pas en reste : de tous les titres Creepy/Eerie que j'ai lu, ceux-là sont les plus angoissants, et plus spécialement Jennifer, à glacer le sang. Indispensable.

_Eerie et Creepy présentent Bernie Wrightson_, Delirum, 148 pages, 23€

Voir la news (0 image, 0 vidéo )

----------


## col vert

Vous connaissez la rue Montgallet et ses boutiques de matos informatique. Et bien j'ai découvert il y a peu de temps qu'il y avait l'équivalent pour les blanquettes de veaux...heu non pour les  comics et bande dessinées: pas loin de la place st michel, la rue dante.

----------


## M0zArT

Ils m'ont utilisé, moi, mon slipman, comme miniature d'une news, je suis joie  ::lol::

----------


## Flipmode

> Ils m'ont utilisé, moi, mon slipman, comme miniature d'une news, je suis joie


Je t'ai reconnu de suite  ::o: 

J'ai encore la photo dans mon porte-monnaie à coté de celle de mes enfants.

----------


## the_protanogist

Si c'est une petite rue en pente, c'est là que j'avais acheté un set de figurines Hellboy lors d'un séjour touristique. Il y avait aussi de la boutique de dvd si je me souviens bien . . .

----------

